# Wellbutrin + Lyrica



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

Hallo. Want to know if you've experienced/heard of any negative results in taking Wellbutrin and Lyrica together.

I was prescribed Wellbutrin by GP on recommendation of Psyc therapist since 2005, 150 mg XL once daily (extended release dosage), for depression. The same GP prescribed Lyrica(25mg twice daily) for a severe leg pain. The pharmacist however warned that this combo could be fatal (resparatory collapse) and called the GP. He claimed that he did not know that I was taking the Wellbutrin, blaming me for not telling him and said I should decide which is worse - the leg pain or depression and not take the drugs simultaneously. I'm worried and understandably anxious about this. Can someone shed some light please? Urgently:afr


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I don't really see why it would be a problem.


----------



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

:duckThank you! The Lyrica dosage prescribed in any case is low enough, took it the 25 mg this morning and will take the 150mg Wellbutrin; if I'm alive will let you know


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've used both Wellbutrin XL and Lyrica. I am currently on 200mg of Lyrica twice a day. 25mg sounds like such an insignificant dose, does it even do anything?


----------



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. The dosage indeed is very low and I was just drowsy. All is fine now. take it easy.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

lyrica will also provide anticonvulsant effect that wellbutrin may trigger.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I am also on Wellbutrin 300xl and lyrica 3oomgs a day. I have never heard of a counter indication.


----------

